# ONR for caravan



## diesel_dog (May 14, 2008)

Hiya everyone, would ONR be any good for a caravan, where my van is there's no water so thought i could take ONR with me, any help would be useful, cheer's.


----------



## Aeroandy (Sep 2, 2009)

Sure, I can't image why it wouldn't.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes it would, it is only a shampoo afterall.


----------



## HairyMonster (Apr 3, 2010)

:thumb:Yes no probs at all that's what i use now for the front back and sides,when on site.
It's a bit awkward for the roof but I've used a megs extending pole plush mop
to good effect:thumbat home)

leaves a nice finish, the roof seems to stay cleaner as well


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

ONR is idea for theses situations where water is an issue, no mess either. Great product!


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm planning getting some ONR for mine:thumb:

Caravan club have Miricle Dri wash on their sales desk at the last one I went too, but I kept with my Fenwicks and about 5 or 6 trips to fill up my 2 buckets (10-12 buckets) 

ONR must be easier on the old back and water costs


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

I've used quite a few waterless car products in icluding miracle, Proshine was the best, but they aren't very economical, especially on a caravan. ONR is far cheaper overall.


----------

